# Mac os x boot problems



## BXtreme (Feb 24, 2007)

a friend of mine (and a user of this forum), has given me his Mac os x 10.4.6 x86 DVD 
i just entered the dvd and then only 1 message came out -
/com.apple/boot.plist is not found (smthing like that). any ideas from mac users here  .It's first time i'm actually using the mac os x x86, so no ideas  
i searched tutorials on the net but couldn't get it working, just this silly message.
p.s it's a real dvd, not fake or pirated, phew i'm glad it isn't


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2007)

What are you trying to install it on?


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 24, 2007)

just a test setup-
c2d e6300
7300gs
80gb sata
asus p5b


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2007)

The standard install disk will not work. First, PCs have a BIOS, Macs do not. The have either Open Firmware on the PowerPC based Macs, or EFI on Intel macs. Second, Macs have what's called a TPM(Trusted Platform Module) that the install disk searches for.

Head over to http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_Guides and look arounud. It'll help you to figure out what is needed. I don't think I can give anymore details, due to forum rules.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 24, 2007)

i read the links, but none of them gave me any idea to cope with the problem called  ....boot.plist not found,  Then how come the intel macs run mac, this is supposed to run whats the reason ???


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> i read the links, but none of them gave me any idea to cope with the problem called  ....boot.plist not found,  Then how come the intel macs run mac, this is supposed to run whats the reason ???


Because of the lack of EFI and the lack of a TPM. The install disk doesn't understand a pc's bios, and even if it did, you still need a Trusted Platform Module. It's basically a chip that the install disk looks for, that tells it you put it into a Mac and not a PC. Short version = Apple locked it out. If you're dead set on installing it, JaS releases are what you need to search for. He's the one that has made the most headway on installing OS X on PCs.


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 24, 2007)

Meh give him the details, hacking an operating system is like hacking a video card. X800GT's aren't *supposed* to become X850XT PE's, but we do that anyways . Mac OS X isn't * supposed* to run on a PC....but you can tell him .


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Meh give him the details, hacking an operating system is like hacking a video card. X800GT's aren't *supposed* to become X850XT PE's, but we do that anyways . Mac OS X isn't * supposed* to run on a PC....but you can tell him .


Thanx, Zek.

@BX- The best way to do it is to search for JaS OS X 10.4.8 Intel SSE2/3 (<---Click me)on your favorite torrent site.

MOD NOTE: Link Edited because thats what got osx86project.org in trouble. 
   -Dippy


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 24, 2007)

*WHAT'S THIS? A Mac that doesn't "just work"??*

See my subject-line/title above, in MY reply here, & lol!



* Just being a 'wise-guy' in this reply (or, am I?)...

APK


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Thanx, Zek.
> 
> @BX- The best way to do it is to search for JaS OS X 10.4.8 Intel SSE2/3 (<---Click me)on your favorite torrent site.



do i have to download this ?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> do i have to download this ?


Yep


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

will a 10.4.6 Jas sse2 patched iso work ? i have it in an http server, faster download


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

So long as it has the Intel, Intel SATA and SSE2/3 patches, that'll work too. You'll just have to hunt down your OS updates manually(IE: 10.4.6 to 10.4.7 or 8). Most of them will break the hacked install. JaS is your friend there as well.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> See my subject-line/title above, in MY reply here, & lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha thanks alec....

you might want to check out this site for more resources:

osx86project
 some of the stuff is a bit old, but the wiki is suburb. highly reccomended


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

hw about this 1- http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/833783/Mac_OS_X_10_4_6_x86_Install_DVD_JaS
i was downloading this some hours ago, thought the 'Jas' part would be trusted. it'll finish after a 10-15mins, i'll soon report back.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

haven't had experience w/ that exact torrent, but JaS is pretty good, provided it really IS JaS.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

w00t, download finished, the torrentspy one  gd seeders, got nice speeds.
ok so i burned into a dvd, now should i use the wiki/osx86 steps to proceed ?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it will work BX, but don't quote me. I should also mention that it's best to install it on a separate hard drive, and use your bios to change your HD boot order for when you want to boot into OS X, if you can't, you'll have to set up a boot loader such as grub or lilo or even Acronis OS Selector(which detects it fine, btw) One thing I almost forgot, it must be installed on a primary partition, not a logical partition.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

if i format my whole drive (test setup, not original ), and delete all partitions, boot with acronis bootcd, then create partition and set it primary would it work ?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

Should do the trick


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

ok, hope everything goes gd, i'll backup the data on that hd, and set on to try this, bxtreme loggin out


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck BX


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 25, 2007)

read the wiki man, theres some VERY good guides in there. step by step, always works like a charm

also check the hcl for your hardware. no point in installing it if osx doesn't play nice w/ your components.

also, after you get it installed, check out the wiki again for speed boosts. theres quite a few tweaks you can do to get ci/qe working right, etc and speed things up.

have fun!


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 25, 2007)

ok, my results are - "/com.apple.boot.plist not found", all steps done but still no success 
i heard many ppl got this message , anyway to cure this ?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 25, 2007)

You might want to try the fully patched 10.4.8 release I linked to above. It says exactly what was integrated. That .6 release you downloaded didn't have a very good description, it may not have had the necessary kexts hacked into it. It may also be your SATA drive, they notoriously don't play nice on OS X install. It's usually best to install to an ide drive, apply your mobo's SATA kext, then use Disk Utility to clone it to the SATA drive.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 26, 2007)

sata drives and sata raid == bad for osx86


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 27, 2007)

randomperson21 said:


> sata drives and sata raid == bad for osx86



Yep.

Straight off the x86 cd will not work, and it will never work.

You have to use the patched CD's, that jas and a few other people make..

The TPM chip DECRYPTS critical OS files, which is why you get the XXXXX.plist not found.

The leaked beta was a simple TPM bypass, but once the full version hit the streets, they had to work to decode the system files and write a TPM faker.

That is why the mac CD's do not work. Its a form of copy protection, and abuse prevention.



With the hacked version, you CANNOT use Sata. period. Unless you're mobo is a known working one, don't even bother.

You will NOT have 3d acceleration. I'm not sure if any of the "projects" have progressed past just enabling the driver.

I've not had a ton of luck with recent DVD's as apple has scattershot a lot of the important resources..

however, please note that /torrent links/ are indeed illegal (sorry!) as thats what OSX86PROJECT.org got nuked by apple with.


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 27, 2007)

as for 3d accel, it works right out of the box with some ati cards (x300 i know works). i believe the titan project has gotten far enough to at least enable quartz 2d on nvidia cards, idk tho.

oh yea, gma900 series cards work too, cuz thats whats in the macbook.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

then how to bypass this TPM thing ? patched dvds ? are they able to do it ?


----------



## randomperson21 (Feb 28, 2007)

if your dvd is already patched, it already bypasses tpm.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 28, 2007)

then y did the 10.4.6 didn't work ?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> then y did the 10.4.6 didn't work ?


Did you select the SSE3 patch when you installed? Did you try to install it to a SATA drive? Need more info on exactly what steps you followed.

Also, some of the releases don't contain all the necessary kexts(drivers) to work on all machines. It's real hit and miss on what releases have what, many customizations going on out there. Some AMD specific, some Intel specific, support for different chipsets, etc., etc. The one I pointed out is your best bet. Either grab that, or try to find the .iso patching files JaS releases to update the iso to the latest, and to add kexts if needed.

You seriously need to spend some time looking around in that wiki link I gave. It will answer all of your questions. I realize you're just looking for a simple, straightforward answer, but, unfortunately, one does not exist for this topic. The vast amounts of different hardware out there makes simple answers impossible.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 1, 2007)

ISO-10.4.6 x86 JaS
Hd-sata ( ) i have an old 40gb ide hdd, i'll try it after my movie download/borrowing finishes  
asus p5b doesn't allow ide properly btw, and i will NOT try it on my current pc , can't trust it


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> ISO-10.4.6 x86 JaS
> Hd-sata ( ) i have an old 40gb ide hdd, i'll try it after my movie download/borrowing finishes
> asus p5b doesn't allow ide properly btw, and i will NOT try it on my current pc , can't trust it


If you set your SATA controller to IDE mode, it may work. But then you'll lose RAID options.


----------



## BXtreme (Mar 1, 2007)

the ide cable that came with it didn't even fit it in the ide 40gb one....ALSO i hate torrents, so slooow. damnit!


----------



## dannymichel (Apr 28, 2007)

I have the same EXACT issue.
Is there a fix?
I already set my SATA controller to IDE mode and it didn't work.

/com.apple.Boot.plist not found: http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=29335&st=0

I was able to install it with my other MOBO easy
I thought the solution was: http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=34871
Said to use: http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=34938
But I used the patch described there and nothing happened.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2007)

What are your system specs?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 28, 2007)

dannymichel said:


> I have the same EXACT issue.
> Is there a fix?
> I already set my SATA controller to IDE mode and it didn't work.
> 
> ...




Sata controllers as a whole do not work. (Very few do, if any)

BX as to the "ide cable that came with it", That would be a floppy cable not an IDE cable.

RAID, and Sata will NOT work on os x86 in any form iirc.

If its a true mac, then it works. The problem here is that theres no sata chipset driver.

Lacking this, darwin does not contain the necessary information to make it baseline, similar to USB now Vs windows 98.

This is not a flaw in apples software, its just a side effect of this being hacked.


----------



## dannymichel (Apr 28, 2007)

My system specs:

ASUS P5B-E LGA 775 Intel P965 Express ATX Intel Motherboard
  Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor
Logitech®  Premium Notebook Headset
 (2X)   PNY Optima 1GB PC2-5300 DDR2 DIMM Memory
 SABRENT SBT-SCIDE SATA to IDE Ultra ATA-100/133 Mini Converter
The MicroFly
 I-Inc TW-191D / 19" Wide / 5ms / 700:1 / WXGA+ 1440 x 900 / DVI·VGA / Black / Widescreen LCD Monitor with Speakers
 SAPPHIRE 100165L Radeon X1650PRO 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express x16
Memorex MRX-510L dual layer multi-format drive
Logitech® LX7 Cordless Optical Mouse


I only have one IDE which is what my HD and DVDROM are on.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, the 965P chipset has been very hit and miss for OS X support. It seems to randomly choose what boards it will work on. Your best bet is to keep your eye on osx86 forums and wiki to see if anybody made some headway. 10.4.9 has been out for a while, perhaps one of those releases will work?

Wiki: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Installation_Guides


----------

